# listing the price question



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry best topic I could choose lol
Any ways I plan to make a crap load of my goats this year .....ha...ha. so my friend and I were talking about pricing and such and she said I should simply have a picture of the kid for sale and just write for sale. Not list the price. I notice a lot of people do do this and so wondering the reason behind it. She says that way the buyers looking won't see it for sale as....$100 and sit on it and want to wait till it drops. I say put the price down because as me as a buyer don't want to call and expect it to be for sale for say $100 and they want $500 and don't want to offend them because I'm not willing to pay that much. I usually just by pass things that don't have a price listed. So what are your guys thought on this and if you don't list the price why???


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm with you. If there isn't a price listed I won't call


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

See I asked everyone in the house what they would do if something they were looking at didn't have a price and they said pass too. I'm really thinking on this because this friend has burned me in the goat buisness and we are both breeding for the same thing in our goats....but I still see people who don't list a price so makes me think.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

You could always list the price and put firm. I rarely will call if theres no price too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I pass on no price, and usually pass on no pics.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd list several kids in the same ad and put a range of price. Say for sale, 12 Boer doelings $125.00 to $300.00. Then you can still evaluate people for home potential, give some a good deal because they look good and make others feel that they walked away with a prize for $250.00.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I'd list several kids in the same ad and put a range of price. Say for sale, 12 Boer doelings $125.00 to $300.00. Then you can still evaluate people for home potential, give some a good deal because they look good and make others feel that they walked away with a prize for $250.00.


I like this idea...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> I pass on no price, and usually pass on no pics.


I pass on pictures too. Except for my buck. And I think a lot of people so too since I ended up getting that buck for a steal because no one ever called about him and he needed him gone asap. 
I'm just gonna list the price of my kids.....I still don't get what the idea is behind not advertising with a price but I'm putting a price to mine.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Put the price...no buyer wants to see something they're interested in, only to find there is no price listed. Buyers will go elsewhere. Always list the price, unless there is some special circumstance.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What would you say the special circumstance would be? But yeah I agree with all ofyou. The only thing i can figure is with no price they have to call then you can talk them into buying and I'm not doing that....I'll never ask anyone to buy something from me.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree...and I hate to have to ask for a pic....I mean, I usually travel a ways to purchase so I need to see it before I even consider. I always post pics of mine...even poultry. That way people see right up front what they are gonna get. I have never had someone come and decide NOT to buy.....but they have seen it in pics first, then inperson...I think it helps.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Always list the price. When I see something that I really like, but no price is listed, I assume they want too much for it, and I just pass, and search everywhere until I find something I like that does have a price listed.
The idea behind not listing the price, is to have people that are actuallly serious call you, it weeds out the flaky people and the people who just waste time. And those people that do call will normally have the money to pay for it even it it's a ridiculous price.
But when I don't see I price I pass.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> What would you say the special circumstance would be?


Could be you don't want to list the price because you want a specific home for a certain goat and maybe your price for someone is this and for someone else is that. I've also heard of people not listing the price on an animal because they don't want their competition to know what they're selling the animal for.

I know of people who have put "private treaty" in an ad and are giving the animal away to the right home.

But really, the price is a big selling point...don't list it and a lot of people will move onto the next ad.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> The idea behind not listing the price, is to have people that are actuallly serious call you, it weeds out the flaky people and the people who just waste time. And those people that do call will normally have the money to pay for it even it it's a ridiculous price.
> But when I don't see I price I pass.


Well if I can get what I'm planning on pricing them for I'm good with a few people waisting my time lol. Like I said I'm gonna make bank lol.....I can wish right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, you can always hope! I normally always get my asking price when I place ads, or have a reservation list  
If you do make bank, build yourself something fancy!  Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good advise.....I'm thinking a big barn lol. We just don't want to talk about my set up right now.......and hey if your good at getting your asking price you can sell for me


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

No price, I pass.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I'd list several kids in the same ad and put a range of price. Say for sale, 12 Boer doelings $125.00 to $300.00. Then you can still evaluate people for home potential, give some a good deal because they look good and make others feel that they walked away with a prize for $250.00.


We do the same thing. Works well for us and the buyers. We price by quality so there really is a range. Something for everyone!


----------



## AmandaRobinson (Jan 13, 2014)

Agree! put the Prize. :sleeping:


----------



## tripledranch (Jul 13, 2013)

*prices on ads when selling kids...*

I do this for my registered boer goats. If I spend $500 each on ordering straws from able acres, pay vet bills to AI them, and end up with healthy kids. I put what I am asking on the ad wether it be $100 for a wether or $800 for a buck. I believe this also weeds out the ones who are looking for a $50 goat to bbq. I am not sure where you are located but we have breeder sales in Colorado and a 3 month buck went for $. 3500. I do put picks of my sire up and let them come see the kids. I have not had alot of wasted time and sold 48 kids this April averaging $275/each. Good luck and hope that helps.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

List a price that is a little above what you will actually take to leave room for buyer wiggle room. Say list a goat you want $200 firm for as $250. Or list the actual $200 but state price firm, in the ad.


----------

